# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  italian testovis sustanon and testoviron depot

## unlocked

are these amps legit?Thanx.

----------


## unlocked

please help me!!nobody??

----------


## TRIBOL

testovis looks good to me, i cant say 100% sure about the others though. 

TrIBOL

----------


## unlocked

can anyone tell me about susta and testoviron ??please...thanx

----------


## Retabolil2

> are these amps legit?Thanx.


Testoviron looks good to me, never seen italian sust before but all euro sustas look like this one so I believe its legit.

----------


## damian

i have greek shering testoviron and look exactly like yours......hope that helped

----------

